# Patch bred pups



## reddog1 (Jan 24, 2009)

I will possibly have 2- 9 week old Patch bred males available. AKC Registered, 2-5 way vaccines given. 



Reddog


----------



## reddog1 (Jan 24, 2009)




----------



## Crappietime (Jan 1, 2014)

How much?


----------



## reddog1 (Jan 24, 2009)

I should have put this under the trading post but I haven't been on here is a long time and I simply forgot. 

$300.00 each


----------



## Houndhunter12 (May 5, 2016)

I'm possibly interested, just wondering witch 2 are available!!


----------



## reddog1 (Jan 24, 2009)

Not 100% sure at point. I don't usually release my pups until they are 3 months. That way they will have had most of their vaccinations and wormings. I will know for sure towards the end of October.


----------



## Houndhunter12 (May 5, 2016)

I'm really looking for a female to add to my pack, but love the lemon look!!


----------



## reddog1 (Jan 24, 2009)

The female goes to the Sire's owner along with the male of his choice. I'm keeping the mostly white male.


----------



## Houndhunter12 (May 5, 2016)

Let me know when the choices have been made.


----------



## reddog1 (Jan 24, 2009)

I sure will.


----------



## Houndhunter12 (May 5, 2016)

Not to bust your chops, but what kinda nose, hunt, speed, and or format fits your dogs?? Sorry, I have to ask!


----------



## reddog1 (Jan 24, 2009)

They have what I call a snow nose, I doesn't matter the conditions, they can run. They have extreem hunt and stamina. They run at a medium to somewhat fast speed when conditions allow but they will grear down when conditions call for it. As for format, I don't trial I just run rabbits so I'm not sure what format they would be. I do however like line control and good check work even at faster speeds.


----------



## reddog1 (Jan 24, 2009)

Houndhunter look at the thread "looking for a beagle puppy" and scroll down to fisheaters post. He pretty much sums it up.


----------

